# Bushnell banner scope on 30-06?



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

Has any one put a Bushnell banner scope on 30-06 rifle? Would you, could you?

Steve


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Sure, I've used them on .270 and .308 calibers. 
Go for it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

4x4cohunt said:


> Has any one put a Bushnell banner scope on 30-06 rifle? Would you, could you?
> 
> Steve


Have I? No. Would I? No. Could I? Not with a good conscience. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with iwantabuggy. The cheaper bushnell's like the one mentioned don't have that great of a reputation. If you want bushnell, I'd go with one of the elite series scopes. I'd save up a little long and get something a little more expensive like a 3-9x40 nikon buckmaster or something similar.


----------



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I guess I put the bushnell banner scope on my 22

Steve


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yea, Id save up for an economy model Nikon. You can get Nikon Prostaff at Walmart now, for about $200.

:beer:


----------

